# CA Over Acrylic...



## dbarrash (Aug 24, 2012)

I have a project where I need to apply decals to a turned pen blank.  The color of the blank needs to be white to ivory / cream in color.  If I do not go with a wood and go with Alt. Ivory, Casein, TrueStone, etc,  How well will CA work as a finish.  I have never used CA on Acrylics like I do on wood trunings.  However to cover the decal properly, I will need something of this type of finish. However I did finish a Corian blank with CA and it looked great. But it had laser etching on it. Suggestions or comments?  Thanks,  Dave


----------



## hewunch (Aug 24, 2012)

No issue at all with CA over acrylic.  I've done it many times.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Aug 24, 2012)

I have also done it many times. Sometimes because I over turned.  The last pen I posted (today) has 10 coats over the resin to cover the brass and copper.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 24, 2012)

I would avoid real casein, alt casein should work


----------



## hotblanks (Aug 25, 2012)

Maybe I'm doing something wrong. I turned a few "wasted wood" blanks about a year ago, finished with CA and they looked perfect, until just recently. The CA still looks great on the wood part but is lifting off of the resin sections. Any ideas why?

Randy


----------



## 18111 (Aug 25, 2012)

I just did a week ago on Alumilite white and cherry. Thin CA once and 8 med. CA w/accelerator in between, then dry sand 220 - 600 and wet MM to 12000. make sure to dry decals overnight before apply CA. http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/first-time-show-off-decal-single-tube-100714/


----------



## dbarrash (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions.........will post pics of finished pen......
Dave


----------



## hewunch (Aug 25, 2012)

hotblanks said:


> Maybe I'm doing something wrong. I turned a few "wasted wood" blanks about a year ago, finished with CA and they looked perfect, until just recently. The CA still looks great on the wood part but is lifting off of the resin sections. Any ideas why?
> 
> Randy



What grit did you go up to before finish? I usually stop at 400 so there is something for the CA to bite to.


----------



## hotblanks (Aug 25, 2012)

hewunch said:


> hotblanks said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I'm doing something wrong. I turned a few "wasted wood" blanks about a year ago, finished with CA and they looked perfect, until just recently. The CA still looks great on the wood part but is lifting off of the resin sections. Any ideas why?
> ...


 

I probably went up to 1,000. Will the CA fill in the scratches on the resin so they won't be visible?


----------



## hewunch (Aug 25, 2012)

hotblanks said:


> hewunch said:
> 
> 
> > hotblanks said:
> ...



It will, very nicely.


----------



## Fireengines (Sep 27, 2012)

This weekend I tried using water slide decals on a scrap acrylic blank.  These are high quality decals printed by a company that specializes in printing decals for the model industry.

I placed the decal on the finished blank and applied Microscale Micro Set to the decal.  Amoung other things, Microscale Micro Set converts the adhesive on the back of the decal to a stronger and longer lasting one.

I let it sit for 24 hours.  finally, at a low speed, I applied the CA with a light touch.  After one CA application the decal evaporated.


----------

